# Dumped on in Nl last night and today HSS928



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

Its been snowing since yesterday afternoon here in Corner Brook Nl. we got dumped on pretty good, trying to upload a few small videos to show the amount of snow, my 2014 hss I picked up off a buddy with just 6 hours on it is a beast, just like all the other 928s I had and one I just sold,kinda hard to video one of the videos your self and work blower at same time so bare with me,lol, yes we have a lot.( The upgrades I did was the 2 led lights, they dont flicker,only on videos,,, bucket extension and driftcutter bars, few red led's on battery cover and had the govenor tuned up another 300 rpms,also for those who didnt know, shes 3-4 times faster in reverse, you just take cotter pin out below the drive lever on left side on the bottom, move your cable to the top notch, only a min to do so and she is a lot faster in reverse then before, after doing everyones on the st who has a Honda














part 5,,, shes not red,, shes not little, its not a honda,lol, but is big,, yellow and lots a power

www.youtube.com/watch?v=lEOUypNskG4




Part 3, later this night, another foot or foot and a half fell since this mornings and last nights snowfall of approx 5-6 feet or more, video a bit shakey trying to do myself lol but lights are night in the dark,excuse the heavy breathing been long day of blowing and deep trot to get to my shed way back in the yard

Honda snowblower 928 HSS part 3


----------



## jeffNB (Nov 5, 2015)

Wow! The bucket extension came in handy. Newfoundland has had its fair share of winter this year. Cornerbrook is a nice area of the island. I have been there twice and am planning another trip this summer. 

Jeff


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

jeffNB said:


> Wow! The bucket extension came in handy. Newfoundland has had its fair share of winter this year. Cornerbrook is a nice area of the island. I have been there twice and am planning another trip this summer.
> 
> Jeff


 Yip lots of snow on the west coast in winter nice scenery in summer


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Nice video, hasnt been the best snow season in NJ. I can go for a nice big snow fall like that.

Hey Chaulky if you dont mind, can you elaborate on your led light install? I'm assuming you used the engines lighting coil. What are the fixtures rated wattage and did you use a bridge rectifier?


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

drmerdp said:


> Nice video, hasnt been the best snow season in NJ. I can go for a nice big snow fall like that.
> 
> Hey Chaulky if you dont mind, can you elaborate on your led light install? I'm assuming you used the engines lighting coil. What are the fixtures rated wattage and did you use a bridge rectifier?


no,just wired everything into the main wires from old light, you dont need anything, leds do not use much power, cant remember the lums or wattage but people use them on trackors, farm equipment, tractor trailers ect, runs anywhere from $30-$50 depending on what you buy, most of them are all bright


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Man Those hondas can throw the snow.


----------



## alphaboy123 (Oct 27, 2016)

Awesome videos and blower. Makes me want to add some of those blinking lights. I have to pull a bit out on the road and the ongoing cars can make it dangerous at times. Are those the Honda drift breakers?

Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

alphaboy123 said:


> Awesome videos and blower. Makes me want to add some of those blinking lights. I have to pull a bit out on the road and the ongoing cars can make it dangerous at times. Are those the Honda drift breakers?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


The driftcutter bars you can get at Canadian Tire for $30,,,,the ones at Honda Run appro $100, they are a bit longer,,, as for the lights they dont blink, they are Led's and only blink in videos, dont think cameras can pick the lights up fast enough for the video,,,, the little led red lights on the back are 10 bucks each a t Walmart, as for the Square Led white lights you shouldbe able to get them anywhere that sell parts for trucks, and tractors ect, they run $30-$50, same lights they use on snowplows here,,, truck drivers use them ect,,,, I want to be lite up as my street can get very busy and coming in and out of the high banks on either side of my driveway or any off the 7-10 driveways I do on my street I dont wanna get hit ,lol


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

If you lived in Hawaii, you wouldn't be blowing all that stuff, maybe some volcanic ash once in a while, but not snow... :blink:


----------



## merdody1 (Jan 30, 2017)

Wow I love a good challenge and that my friend is a good challenge. We haven't gotten hardly anything in the Boston area.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Thanks for posting all the vids chaulky45. I've got a 2016 HSS724 here in Calgary. Sounds pathetic but I envy you for the snow in NL...our heavy stuff hasn't arrived yet. I've only been able to use my 724 twice so far.

Kinda strange how so many of us on this forum love to watch these vids....my wife calls it "snow porn."


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

skutflut said:


> If you lived in Hawaii, you wouldn't be blowing all that stuff, maybe some volcanic ash once in a while, but not snow... :blink:


lol, yeah I know


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

merdody1 said:


> Wow I love a good challenge and that my friend is a good challenge. We haven't gotten hardly anything in the Boston area.


Generally we get this much snow starting in Nov-Dec,,, we lost approx 2-3 feet or more 1st week of Jan due to warm temps and a lot of rain,it wont stop snowing here on the West Coast of Nl until March or April


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

CalgaryPT said:


> Thanks for posting all the vids chaulky45. I've got a 2016 HSS724 here in Calgary. Sounds pathetic but I envy you for the snow in NL...our heavy stuff hasn't arrived yet. I've only been able to use my 724 twice so far.
> 
> Kinda strange how so many of us on this forum love to watch these vids....my wife calls it "snow porn."


lol, its just a winter hobby for most of us, some people who see the videos here cant believe the amount of snow we get here


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

*Sigh* They say be careful what you ask for, I hate dealing with snow but love using my machines, go figure. We havent had any significant snowfall here in NE this year. I think the most we got was 8" of snow a few weeks ago. My brand new HS1332 is eagerly waiting to be put through its paces if/when a nor'easter was to dump 1~2' of snow. Anything less than that is piece of cake for the, almost 30 year old, Yamaha YS624W; so it doesnt justify pulling out the tank for minor storms.


----------



## GregNL (Jan 9, 2017)

Aside from 3 back to back storms in December dropping about 20cm of snow each day and the disappointing 50+ cm Nor'easter that didn't happen, we haven't had much snow to speak of here on the East Coast of NL. I have grass poking up in many places. There's 5-10cm on the way for Monday, after that back into above zero temps. I'm a little disappointed to say the least, especially now that I have the Yamaha working. It's a boring winter to say the least.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

chaulky45 said:


> Lol, we dont wish it comes every year, heres a few pics of the mountains of snow here, in one pic doing my buddys driveway you see how high after the plow made one pass, thats where the bucket ext and driftcutter bars came in handy, also just added another pic of my buddy trying to get through his driveway with the 724 honda,,, there is 2 small cars there under the snow,lol


I was having an issue viewing pics on this forum, but now that this has been resolved, I can see your posts fully. OMG. Looking at these pics compared to Calgary, I feel like I've been playing in the minor leagues and just got schooled big time. Wow. No wonder everyone from your neck of the woods is so laid back...the weather alone could drive you nuts w/o the right attitude.

Great pics. I am not worthy.


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

GregNL said:


> Aside from 3 back to back storms in December dropping about 20cm of snow each day and the disappointing 50+ cm Nor'easter that didn't happen, we haven't had much snow to speak of here on the East Coast of NL. I have grass poking up in many places. There's 5-10cm on the way for Monday, after that back into above zero temps. I'm a little disappointed to say the least, especially now that I have the Yamaha working. It's a boring winter to say the least.


Greg your on the East Coast assuming St Johns/surround area,/im in C.B, you guys always get a few storms and get buried also but the snow always seems to dissappear a few days or a week after, I follow/watch NTV news every evening, ours only dissappears a bit if it rains,,, I buy and sell Honda snow blowers only every year as there is a big demand for good used out here and most of the Hondas I buy come from your Area and surrounding area"s, good reason why theres a lot for sale out there cause most only get to use them a half dozen times a year and end of selling them verses the blowers in here are going all winter ,lol


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

CalgaryPT said:


> I was having an issue viewing pics on this forum, but now that this has been resolved, I can see your posts fully. OMG. Looking at these pics compared to Calgary, I feel like I've been playing in the minor leagues and just got schooled big time. Wow. No wonder everyone from your neck of the woods is so laid back...the weather alone could drive you nuts w/o the right attitude.
> 
> Great pics. I am not worthy.


Yes sir, thats why I buy and sell 15-20 Honda only snowblowers every year here on the west coast, lots of snow, 80% of the good used Honda blowers come from St Johns/surrounding areas where Greg, in above comments live,they dont get enough use and people sell them, I buy them, have them picked up, service them if need be and sell in my area, most popular blower is the 928 either base or hss 928, other popular seller for smaller driveways and some women is the 724 as its light, easy to handle and use,,, sold a few 622's they are ok for the 1st 4-5 weeks of winter but no good when we get a lot of snow like you see in my pics/videos, to small to go through deep snow and with banks so high will not throw it high enough, the 6hp is too under powered for out here


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

skutflut said:


> If you lived in Hawaii, you wouldn't be blowing all that stuff, maybe some volcanic ash once in a while, but not snow... :blink:


lol, wouldnt be any fun to live there, too hot for me,,, and would'nt get and use out of the Honda blower,, I'll stick to watching the T.V show Hawaii Five -0 is good enough for me,lol


----------



## Nshusky (Jan 1, 2017)

Corner Brook (and Western NL as a whole) are beautiful place especially in the summer time.
The downhill skiing at Marble Mountain must be idea this year with all the snowfall.

BTW, great video of that '86 Honda.......still works like a champ


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

chaulky45 said:


> ...she is still a good blower,little old fashion but in the day when they came out,84-85 and stopped making them in I believe 1988-89 she was the top of the line...


At least state-side, they stopped making/selling them in '91. I know for sure because I had one on lay-a-way for 6-7 months while I was building my house, went in to make my last payment in Oct, '91 and they had the first hydrostatic units on the floor. I made an extra $100-$150 payment and came home with my HS828TAS which I still use.

Thanks for your posts and videos...very cool.


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

jrom said:


> At least state-side, they stopped making/selling them in '91. I know for sure because I had one on lay-a-way for 6-7 months while I was building my house, went in to make my last payment in Oct, '91 and they had the first hydrostatic units on the floor. I made an extra $100-$150 payment and came home with my HS828TAS which I still use.
> 
> Thanks for your posts and videos...very cool.


Yip and you very well could be right that they may have been made up to 91,,,,,,,I had a few 828s I sold last year but the oldest they were was 1998 and the other was a 2001,,,, still in good shape, worked like a top as most Hondas do, no matter the age,still picked up $1800 for the 98 and $2200 for the 2001,, big demand here for Honda track blowers in the last 4 years I have buying and selling,, however these 2 units had the kick tilt plate below the handle bars instead of the handle with tilt lever, but I believe most of the U.S models came with the lower kick plate right up to the 2014-models, theres a few guys across nl go down to the states and pick up a dozen new U.S blowers for a lot cheaper then in Canada then resell them over winter time,,,,,, if yours is a 91 and still going only goes to show the Hondas last for years


----------



## highlight (Jan 23, 2017)

Is that bucket extension homemade or can I buy it somewhere? I need one for my new HSS928!


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

highlight said:


> Is that bucket extension homemade or can I buy it somewhere? I need one for my new HSS928!


Honda made. Can probably get from your dealer.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/29473-hs1132-bucket-extension-installed.html


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

highlight said:


> Is that bucket extension homemade or can I buy it somewhere? I need one for my new HSS928!


The last 8 I bought for the 928s came from Cormier Equipment,, you can google it ,however they dont make them for the new style,,,, I did see a post on here somewhere that someone had one on their new style one but not sure if he had it made up or not


----------



## alphaboy123 (Oct 27, 2016)

Here is my HS50... Looks and runs like new. Was thinking about replacing her but still starts on 2nd pull. Check out that shiny paint!










Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

alphaboy123 said:


> Here is my HS50... Looks and runs like new. Was thinking about replacing her but still starts on 2nd pull. Check out that shiny paint!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wicked shape buddy, very nice and rare,,, if you wanna get a few more rpms in a few seconds w ork,, look to the right side of the throttle lever easier to lift and tilt machine up to see the star screw, the head of screw will be facing you, , did that on mine and few buddys ,back the screw off a few turns to the left side which will enable to move the throttle lever more to the left for more power and rpms, it will be way better and throw snow a few extra feet,,,, funny you would post an hs50,,,, my buddy has one in rough shape,,, broke the front worm gear casing on the front,ran into concrete,,, cant buy parts new for these machines anymore and used parts are rare,,, he had an old craftsman with motor gone I told him to take front bucket off and put on the honda as a joke,, yesterday he sends me this pic and it worked,,,,, bolted right on,lol


----------



## alphaboy123 (Oct 27, 2016)

hey thanks! I love this machine. i will try that throttle trick. Is that a large phillip head screw tucked in to the right of the throttle lever? Almost difficult to see?


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

alphaboy123 said:


> hey thanks! I love this machine. i will try that throttle trick. Is that a large phillip head screw tucked in to the right of the throttle lever? Almost difficult to see?


Yes, thats the screw,,, turn it counter clockwise then try the throttle till you get it where you want it to rev higher,try a full turn first


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2017)

That sir, is a lot of snow! The chamber of commerce may not use your pictures to entice folks to move there.


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

Charles said:


> That sir, is a lot of snow! The chamber of commerce may not use your pictures to entice folks to move there.


lol


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Time to move, lol.


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

chaulky45 said:


> Yes, thats the screw,,, turn it counter clockwise then try the throttle till you get it where you want it to rev higher,try a full turn first


Did you try the adjustment yet


----------



## alphaboy123 (Oct 27, 2016)

I am going to try it this weekend thank you!.. got another storm actually tonight. Had a strange issue during the last storm Thursday. During blowing 20" of snow I had an issue coming out of 3rd gear into 2nd or 1st. It took a couple of back and forth's on the shifter and it went in a Some slippage of what appeared to be the friction disk. But then tried it today and it was fine. I am thinking something froze or got wet then unfroze?

Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

alphaboy123 said:


> I am going to try it this weekend thank you!.. got another storm actually tonight. Had a strange issue during the last storm Thursday. During blowing 20" of snow I had an issue coming out of 3rd gear into 2nd or 1st. It took a couple of back and forth's on the shifter and it went in a Some slippage of what appeared to be the friction disk. But then tried it today and it was fine. I am thinking something froze or got wet then unfroze?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


Good chance it froze up,,, but could be the friction wheel,,, shes a bit old and maybe time for a new friction wheel if you can find one,,, as far as I know you cant buy new parts for the older ones only belts, and maybe cables,,, how ever what you can do like I did last week with my buddys older rough hs 80 he bought in 1986 get 2 -10mm wrenches,,,,,and tighten up all cables under the handle bars they could have a little slack from being stretched all these years,,,, loosen top nuts,turn counter clockwise to bring the cable down then tighten bottom nuts,,even a little adjustment on all cables may solve your problem


----------



## alphaboy123 (Oct 27, 2016)

OK looks like you were correct.  The nuts on the cables were loose and one of the rubber sleeves was loose.

Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tezcatlipoca (Jan 27, 2017)

chaulky45 said:


> part 5,,, shes not red,, shes not little, its not a honda,lol, but is big,, yellow and lots a power
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=lEOUypNskG4


 looks similar to what we have at work, except looks like a smaller model then ours. they are great at both moving snow, and finding sign posts hehe.


CalgaryPT said:


> I was having an issue viewing pics on this forum, but now that this has been resolved, I can see your posts fully. OMG. Looking at these pics compared to Calgary, I feel like I've been playing in the minor leagues and just got schooled big time. Wow. No wonder everyone from your neck of the woods is so laid back...the weather alone could drive you nuts w/o the right attitude.
> 
> Great pics. I am not worthy.


I know how you feel, I'm from Calgary, it's in a bad spot if you like heavy snow, everything drops in the mountains before it reaches the city, except for the annual May dump of a foot or more. 

Awesome videos, I love "snow porn" haha. Here is an up close of one of those big blowers if anyone is interested. 

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/10387073/IMG_20170120_011327.jpg


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Tezcatlipoca said:


> Here is an up close of one of those big blowers if anyone is interested.
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/10387073/IMG_20170120_011327.jpg


This thing needs to star in a winter-themed horror movie. Spoiler alert: it doesn't end well for the unsuspecting skiers.:smiley16:


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

alphaboy123 said:


> OK looks like you were correct.  The nuts on the cables were loose and one of the rubber sleeves was loose.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


Right on let me know how it works out


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

Tezcatlipoca said:


> looks similar to what we have at work, except looks like a smaller model then ours. they are great at both moving snow, and finding sign posts hehe.
> 
> I know how you feel, I'm from Calgary, it's in a bad spot if you like heavy snow, everything drops in the mountains before it reaches the city, except for the annual May dump of a foot or more.
> 
> ...


lol, yeah lots a snow,,,, the blower doesnt look any bigger then the 3 thats here in the City


----------



## Tezcatlipoca (Jan 27, 2017)

chaulky45 said:


> lol, yeah lots a snow,,,, the blower doesnt look any bigger then the 3 thats here in the City


Might not be, hard to tell from the video, might just have been the angle. Kinda looked like a 220, that one I have a picture of is a 227, the difference between them is only about 8" height and 10" width. if it's the same as ours, it's 350HP and 3000 tons/hour rated capacity.


----------

